# Yet Another Stc 1000 Thread



## woodwormm (22/9/12)

they just got cheaper

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEWEST-Digi.../627870524.html


----------



## Wolfy (22/9/12)

That's not an STC-1000 - it only has one set of controlled power terminals, meaning it can only be used for heating or cooling and must manually be switched between the two by swapping the plug on the heating/cooling device.
It's (a cheaper version of) one of the cheaper 'digital temperature controllers' that look visually similar to an STC-1000 from the front, that's been sold (for much the same price as that) on Ebay for some time.
It would be useful for a heating only (HLT control) or cooling only (beer fridge) application, but given the a dual-control STC-1000 can be purchased for $6 more on Ebay or Ali, it's not something I'd get excited over.


----------



## glenwal (22/9/12)

Real STC-1000 for under $19  

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/STC-1000-Digita...=item46033477eb


----------



## woodwormm (22/9/12)

i stand corrected. 

but 5 bucks is 5 bucks these days and should be fine for running a keezer... 

have to confess i'm just a little obsessed with Alibaba and aliexpresss lately!


----------

